# Vip 500w gold help



## Adibaba (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey guyz i gotta VIP 500w gold smps and Amd x4 955,asus M4A88TD,1tb,1 dvd rw drive. Will my smps suffice Ati 6670. If not which graphic card should i go for.Well would love to play the latest games for the next year or so.
All help is much appreciated.
thank you


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, it should be sufficient at stock clock settings. VIP is blacklisted in PSU recommendation thread but by the nomenclature its gold .. Is it 80+ GOLD rated ? lol


----------



## Adibaba (Jul 18, 2012)

well by nomenclature its 500w(its not gonna b dat efficient) . got influenced by wrong opinion and bought it lemme buy it n check if someone havin d same can reallly help me


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2012)

what's the +12v amp rating of the PSU .


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 18, 2012)

For HD 6670 its safe IMO.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 18, 2012)

System is pretty low power hungry. It will suffice imo. Later replace with FSP 500W or Cosair 430W unit


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 18, 2012)

We will be able to answer only if you post the max current in 12V rail.

I heard that the gold series isn't as bad as rest of the PSUs.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 18, 2012)

955 at stock clock draws about 120W at full load


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 18, 2012)

Then I think the present PSU is a safe bet.


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2012)

yep, may be as long as OP does not OC the cpu.


----------



## Adibaba (Jul 28, 2012)

sorry for the late reply 12v rail max current is 18A


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2012)

18 amp is really paltry for Phenom II 955 + HD 6670 - change the PSU.


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2012)

lol, 18A * 12V = 216 watts.

All good PSUs have around ~80% of the rating on the 12 V rail.

Dunno how VIP labelled it as 500 watt.


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2012)

ico said:


> lol, 18A * 12V = 216 watts.
> 
> All good PSUs have around ~80% of the rating on the 12 V rail.
> 
> Dunno how VIP labelled it as 500 watt.



it's common for such PSU manufacturers - for eg. Zebroncs Platinum PSU has 22A on +12v rail and this thing costs Rs. 2k - usually these psus have high amp rating for +3.3v and +5v rails which is useless .

Just check this out 

ZEB-500W - Power Supplies - Platinum Series - Zebronics - Always Ahead - Largest Range of Peripherals


----------



## Adibaba (Jul 29, 2012)

but the 6670 draws power from the mobo so i think dat will work


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2012)

^^ and the mobo has to draw power from the psu and PSu may run the config with the 955BE just fine but adding a HD6670 will put additional ~50-60W load on it which your PSU won't be able to handle hence getting a new PSU is recommended.


----------



## Adibaba (Aug 1, 2012)

man i dont want to go for new one,maybe i can push through the 66708


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 1, 2012)

Good luck, maybe you can push it  You asked experts and you got your answer.


----------



## rockfella (Aug 1, 2012)

You're gambling here. Gamble or upgrade! SIMPLE!


----------

